# Canadian Shipping



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I have been on many site regarding parts for my car but none seem to offer shipping to Canada. I would like to buy a suspension kit to lower my car a little but I am having a hard time finding any sites. Or should I just go to Canadian Tire/Napa to buy replacment shocks and struts?

Thanks

Z


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

What year Z do you have? Have you tried MSA or Blackdragon for parts?


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 1986 300ZX No Turbo. I have never heard of Blackdragon. I will check them out now. I have been to MSA but isn't that a forum site?

Z


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

This is MSA Motor Sports Automotive 
Welcome to The Z Store, your Datsun & Nissan Z & ZX source!

Black Gragon
Black Dragon Automotive - Datsun 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 280ZX, Nissan 300ZX and Mazda RX7 Auto Parts and Accessories

Z31 Parts
Z31Parts.com :: High Performance Z31 300ZX Parts

Courtesy Parts
Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports


----------

